# Nintendo Direct coming November 12



## Simon (Nov 10, 2015)

USA:
watch The last witch hunter online 
(2 PM PT Time)



Europe:
watch The last witch hunter online 
(10 PM UK time)


----------



## Monna (Nov 10, 2015)

So that leak was true then?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2015)

You guys think Iwata would have lived longer if he used an actual heart monitor instead of the Wii Vitality sensor?


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You guys think Iwata would have lived longer if he used an actual heart monitor instead of the Wii Vitality sensor?


----------



## dream (Nov 10, 2015)

Upcoming Wii U releases?  Probably nothing good.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2015)

^Since it's you saying this its probably something awesome. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> You guys think Iwata would have lived longer if he used an actual heart monitor instead of the Wii Vitality sensor?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2015)

smash bros characters announcements?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 10, 2015)

Want Zelda U footage.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 10, 2015)

Come on Dragon Quest VII 3DS announcement!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2015)

Jane said:


> So that leak was true then?



Nintendo told the shareholders they would do more directs before the year ended. It's not exactly a leak when it's public knowledge.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 10, 2015)

I expect nothing from this direct because they had nothing at E3 ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Atlas (Nov 10, 2015)

Ehh, if they have some news for Smash it's all good.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]WwgfMQjz0Wo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 10, 2015)

Octolings for Splatoon,
Inklings for Smash,
And a heartwarming tribute to Iwata is all I need.

And an MHX announcement for here. 
And I guess dates for all those Fire Emblem things. 



			
				Enclave said:
			
		

> Come on Dragon Quest VII 3DS announcement!


This too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 10, 2015)

Twilight Princess HD is obviously going to be announced.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 10, 2015)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Octolings for Splatoon,
> Inklings for Smash,
> And a heartwarming tribute to Iwata is all I need.
> 
> ...



1st one might actually happen.
2nd one is a snowball's chance in hell at this point.
Iwata tribute will probably make me tear up.

---------

Most likely this direct will probably just consist of release dates, some Smash Bros stuff and more Mario Tennis footage.


----------



## Monna (Nov 11, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Nintendo told the shareholders they would do more directs before the year ended. It's not exactly a leak when it's public knowledge.


I'm talking about the one that was said specifically to be on november 12. Could always be a coincidence though.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 12, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Twilight Princess HD is obviously going to be announced.



With info on the Zelda Wii U game.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 12, 2015)

tp hd let's goooo

really excited for this game, one of my favorite zeldas can't wait to see if they manage to make it look good


----------



## Monna (Nov 12, 2015)

Kirby Tilt n Tumble 2 is finally coming


----------



## dream (Nov 12, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> With info on the Zelda Wii U game.



You mean Zelda NX right?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 12, 2015)

~M~ said:


> You mean Zelda NX right?



 Ask Nintendo in an hour...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2015)

**WE'VE MADE TWILIGHT PRINCESS HD EVEN BETTER THAN THE ORIGINAL. HOW?

AMIIBOS, OF COURSE.**

Can't make this shit up.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Nov 12, 2015)

Those AMIIBOS are probably the worse decision Nintendo ever done and that says a lot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2015)

>checkpoints

better late than never I guess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2015)

free2play


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 12, 2015)

Haven't been able to get my old TP disc workin and was looking forward to the HD version. 
It doesn't look like much of an improvement 

New Splatoon stages look great.
Still holding out hope for Octolings later on tho


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 12, 2015)

Well Feb for Fates is something I expected April for that game...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2015)

>dragon quest. 

gg hxh fans


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2015)

you wotttt mate?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Nov 12, 2015)

Cloud for Smash


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 12, 2015)

Cloud for Smash


----------



## Kazu (Nov 12, 2015)

Cloud in smash has been a joke for years. 

Now it's actually happening


----------



## Enclave (Nov 12, 2015)

Dragon Quest VII 3DS bitches, WOO!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2015)

there's still a lot of nintendo-related shit I'll buy before the nx. mostly 3ds stuff tho.


----------



## Aldric (Nov 12, 2015)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Haven't been able to get my old TP disc workin and was looking forward to the HD version.
> It doesn't look like much of an improvement



it looks like twilight princess hd rofl what were you expecting

they were never going to remake all the assets and make it look like the tech demo from 2011

on that note God damn zelda wii u is still amazingly gorgeous


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 12, 2015)

Bill Direct


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 13, 2015)

Aldric said:


> it looks like twilight princess hd rofl what were you expecting



Dunno lol. 
Still gonna get it and that damn wolf amiibo tho 

So happy that we're getting DQ VII *& *VIII over here. 

No MHX or MH Stories news, so, 
I guess I'll maybe tempted to pick up that Final Fantasy Explorers to get my huntin fix. 
Maybe.. ...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 13, 2015)

*Looks at WWHD*

...

*Looks at TPHD*

Oh, boy, I can feel the backlash beating at Nintendo's office doors.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2015)

**Wind Waker HD: The original cell shaded graphics, which were almost universally lauded as timeless and incapable of aging, are completely tampered with and filled with bullshit effects.

Fans: OMG, YOU GUYS. IT'S TOTALLY PRETTIER NOW. HOW DOES NINTENDO DO IT?!

Twilight Princess HD: The original graphics which were more realistic and detailed, meaning that the graphics aged at a much faster pace than most games in the series, have their textures improved and the metric ton of bullshit bloom is thankfully removed.

Fans: Not impressed, stop being lazy, Nintendo. BUT DAT AMIIBO LOOKS GREAT XD**


I do not see eye to eye with this fanbase, man.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2015)

People probably feel let down because TPHD is pretty much bupkiss compared to MM3DS, OoC3DS and, to a lesser extent, Wind Waker HD (even though its artstyle lends to it aging better, the lighting overhaul was still a welcome effect that made a pretty game prettier).

I wouldn't say this HD remake is lazy, what with its better textures, but comparatively there's not as big a jump visually.

Not that it matters. Ninty fans are usually the first to jump on the "graphics don't matter" train of thought anyway.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 14, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Wind Waker HD: The original cell shaded graphics, which were almost universally lauded as timeless and incapable of aging, are completely tampered with and filled with bullshit effects.
> 
> Fans: OMG, YOU GUYS. IT'S TOTALLY PRETTIER NOW. HOW DOES NINTENDO DO IT?!
> 
> ...



There's a difference between shine and detail.

People are more drawn to shiny things that detail.


----------

